# Biogas generator



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I didn't find this topic on a thread search, so I hope this is not an old subject. But has anyone made a biogas generator for producing methane for cooking/heating? There are some pretty good DYI systems on youtube. My 3 equines and garden produce an ongoing supply of raw material, so it is looking like a very interesting project. Has anyone built one or had experience using methane as a fuel alternative?


----------

